
How Steve Jobs would change today's healthcare system - rmason
http://www.beckershospitalreview.com/healthcare-information-technology/how-steve-jobs-would-change-today-s-healthcare-system.html
======
MrZongle2
Is this the same Steve Jobs who rejected his doctors' advice and traditional
treatment options for the better part of a year, in favor of dubious remedies
and flat-out quackery?

Because I wouldn't want _that_ Steve Jobs anywhere near a system that I or my
family would have to rely upon.

------
DrScump
Or the same one who gamed the system to jump the line in obtaining his liver?

